# Hi!



## P.r.i.sc.i.l.l.a (May 17, 2019)

Hi ! I'm new (obviously).  

I'm 30 years old, live in Belgium, and have been in a relationship with an amazing man since march. Before meeting him, I had been officially single for 4 years, 3 months and 1 day. I buried the love of my life on december 27, 2014. The past 4 years have been the hardest I've ever been through, and even though I'm very much in love with this new man, it's difficult at times.... so that's why I'm here.

Also, excuse my awkward spelling or sentences.. English isn't my first language... 


Grtz
Priscilla


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I've always told my wife that if I should ever die that I WANT her to move on and find another man to spend her life with.

I'm sure your departed husband would say the same. Take light in the fact that you would be making him happy to do so.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

Life is for the living. Live it. 

Think of this in reverse. Suppose your life had tragically ended years ago. 
Would you want the love of your life, who respected you in every way, to find happiness in the company of another person? 

Answer that question, to yourself, honestly, and you have the answer you're looking for.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

P.r.i.sc.i.l.l.a said:


> The past 4 years have been the hardest I've ever been through, and even though I'm very much in love with this new man, it's difficult at times.... so that's why I'm here.


I'm so sorry for your loss. 

You've only been dating the new guy since March - that's only *2 months*, Priscilla. How can you be "very much in love" with him already in the span of a mere 2 months?

Don't get me wrong - I think you waited a good long time before dating others, but the *speed* at which you seem to be going with this new guy is way too fast. There's no need to do this in fast-forward; slow the pace down and enjoy the journey.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

P.r.i.sc.i.l.l.a said:


> Hi ! I'm new (obviously).
> 
> I'm 30 years old, live in Belgium, and have been in a relationship with an amazing man since march. Before meeting him, I had been officially single for 4 years, 3 months and 1 day. I buried the love of my life on december 27, 2014. The past 4 years have been the hardest I've ever been through, and even though I'm very much in love with this new man, it's difficult at times.... so that's why I'm here.
> 
> ...


Welcome, @P.r.i.sc.i.l.l.a. There are many different sections on TAM, I'm sure you will find the support and advice that you need.


----------

